# 0.44 cal. steel balls - as targets 66 ft away!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

hello,

here are some hits on 11,3mm (.44 cal.) steelies 20 meters away.






Enjoy!

Torsten


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome mate


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shooting


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice one man


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah Great shooting!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You are crazy good my brother!!!That is sick! Torsten Rocks!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Torsten the unsung hero,well done mate


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic! Some folks go for head shots ... you go for eye shots!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Torsen thanks for sharing that video of your skills.. Its people like you that give me the motivation to push myself to improve.

LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Torsten, outstanding shooting, you are amazing.
Philly


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Great shooting mate, you must have eyes like telescopic sights, and a pair of mighty steady hands.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

that is ridiculouse, well done mate


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!
Please note - this is not my usual shooting. Usually I shoot with a lower accuracy!
Those videos are only a "peak" of my shooting.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Lower accuracy? It would have taken me a month to hit those things!!!!!!




























Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, I have been pretty pleased with my "lower accuracy" of recent, in light of this display. Between Hayes and Torsten, I will always have a reference point for feeling like a bad a** with the slingshot!


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I just wish I could see the steel balls at 20m. All I can say is unbelievable good shooting.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicely done! Shows for sure that slinghsots are deadly accurate in the hands of a great shooter.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------

